# Hidden Gems Program



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

Many thanks to those of you who responded to my original post. The program was enthusiastically received by some 60 members of The Villages Classical Music Club. The program:Novorossijsk Chimes by Dimitri Shostakovich, Nocturne for piano No. 11 by John Field, Minutetto no.1 by Giacomo Pucinni, Scherzo in G Minor for organ by Marco Enrico Bossi, Serenade for harp by Elias Parish Alvars, Duo Concertant in A Major for guitar by Antoine de Lhyor, Symphony no.1 by William Walton, Armenian Suite by Richard Yardumium, Continuim by Gabriela Montero.


----------

